# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding-door pil?

## renaatju_n

Ik slik nu ongeveer 1,5 jaar Lovette (een lichte pil). Ongeveer een halfjaar geleden kreeg ik wat bruinige afscheiding. Dit heeft ongeveer 2 a 3 maanden (enkele dagen per maand) aangehouden en daarna was het over. Deze stripmaand kreeg ik op de 10e dag van mijn strip ineens weer last van bruinige afscheiding. Verder geen klachten van jeuk, pijn oid. Ik moet nu nog t/m zaterdag de pil slikken maar de afscheiding lijkt nu meer op menstruatie en ik heb ook het gevoel van menstruatie in mn onderbuik. Zou de oorzaak van de afscheiding misschien kunnen zijn dat de pil te licht is? Op zich wel raar want ik slik hem al 1,5 jaar zonder problemen (op die ene keer wat afscheiding na dan).. kan hij nu toch ineens te licht zijn? Of is er wat anders aan de hand....

XXX

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij hoef je je nu zeker nog geen zorgen te maken...
Pas als het vaker gaat voorkomen zou ik eens raad vragen aan je dokter!
Tussentijds bloedverlies of 'bruinverlies' komt namelijk heel vaak voor.
Neem gewoon je pil door tot je stopweek en begin er na je stopweek weer mee.
Blijven de klachten aanhouden raad ik je aan je dokter eens te bellen of er langs te gaan!

Sterkte,
groetjes Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Kijk ook eens onder het topic 'bruine afscheiding?!'

----------


## renaatju_n

> Volgens mij hoef je je nu zeker nog geen zorgen te maken...
> Pas als het vaker gaat voorkomen zou ik eens raad vragen aan je dokter!
> Tussentijds bloedverlies of 'bruinverlies' komt namelijk heel vaak voor.
> Neem gewoon je pil door tot je stopweek en begin er na je stopweek weer mee.
> Blijven de klachten aanhouden raad ik je aan je dokter eens te bellen of er langs te gaan!
> 
> Sterkte,
> groetjes Agnes



Bedankt voor je reactie! 
Ik maak me wel een klein beetje zorgen..omdat ik normaal nóóit tussentijds bloedverlies of andere afscheiding heb dan normaal :$ 
Ik ga inderdaad gewoon deze stip afmaken en daarna weer gewoon normaal verder. Maar eens kijken hoe het zich ontwikkeld!

----------


## renaatju_n

> Kijk ook eens onder het topic 'bruine afscheiding?!'


ja dat topic heb ik gelezen. Alleen kwam het bij haar voor na sexueel contact te hebben gehad..dat is bij mij niet het geval.

----------


## Agnes574

Hou ons op de hoogte meid!

Weet dat we er hier voor je zijn en met je meeleven!

Hopelijk heb je binnenkort goed nieuws voor ons!

Bel anders eens je huisarts en vraag hem/haar of je pil te licht kan zijn,dan weet je het meteen!
Als je dat liever niet doet,schrijf een briefje en steek het in de bus met je telefoonnummer of email-adres!

Veel sterkte,
knuffel Agnes

----------


## renaatju_n

> Hou ons op de hoogte meid!
> 
> Weet dat we er hier voor je zijn en met je meeleven!
> 
> Hopelijk heb je binnenkort goed nieuws voor ons!
> 
> Bel anders eens je huisarts en vraag hem/haar of je pil te licht kan zijn,dan weet je het meteen!
> Als je dat liever niet doet,schrijf een briefje en steek het in de bus met je telefoonnummer of email-adres!
> 
> ...


Ik ben inmiddels bij de huisarts geweest. Ik heb een hormoonkuur van 2 weken gekregen. Deze moet daarna een bloeding veroorzaken. Daarna weer gewoon verder met de pil en dan kijken of het goed gaat! Als de afscheiding blijft wordt er een uistrijkje gemaakt.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben héél blij dat je naar de dokter bent gegaan...dat is nog altijd dé beste oplossing in geval van aanhoudende klachten!
Velen durven dit echter niet zomaar...ik ben trots op je!!!

Hopelijk helpt de hormoonkuur,
veel sterkte en succes,
knuffel Agnes

----------

